# Wyvern cat show 2010



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Our first experience in both attending and exhibiting in a cat show.

The day began for us at 3 am with a 4 hour car journey through torrential rain and flooding in order to get to the venue. Once there I spent the day being hot, flustered, nervous, edgey.............. and yet I'm already planning to repeat the whole experience lol!

I met Soupie and Carol along with their beautiful cats whilst there (Carol was next pen but one to us afterall!). BiaWhiska I did come looking for you and found your pen ( beautiful cats  ) but there was a whole crowd of people there and I didn't want to look a tit as I wasn't sure which one was you so I slunk off again. I hope the day went well for you!

Having watched one cat attack a judge from the viewing gallery during open judging, plus witnessed a cat being vetted out for a flea infestation I almost had a heart attack when I returned to Layla's pen to find a note attached to her cage saying 'please attend the main table' I had to wait for what seemed like forever for the lady I needed to speak to and having convinced myself we were about to be thrown out I could have hugged the woman when she said I just needed to sign a bit of paper work!

Layla was entered into 4 classes in total. She was the only entry in her open class and so got a first although wasn't awarded her premier certificate. We weren't fussed it was nice to have any award, even if she was the only cat entered :lol:

Having seen the other fantastic cats being shown on the day we resigned ourselves to heading home with just the one rosette. It came as a huge shock when Layla came first in two of her three side classes (actually competing against other cats this time :lol: )

I was a bit worried how Layla would cope with the experience.... I needn't have, she spent most of the day asleep  At one point I felt an urge to give her a poke just to check she was still with us! I couldn't have been more proud though given that she had spent 4 hours in the car to get there, all day in a pen and then the return journey later on. I couldn't have asked any more from the girl.

I was so pleased with Layla that upon our return home at 9am last night, exhausted from the highs and lows of the day and drunk with tiredness I was straight away scanning the GCCF website for up and coming show dates!

So folks, keep your eyes peeled as Layla & Kimberley may well be coming to a cat show near you soon!

And now for some piccies...










Layla with what we fully expected to be her only award on the day










Taken from the viewing gallery overlooking the show



















These two pictures are of the gorgeous girl in the pen next to Layla. She was made up to grand premier on the day. Her owner was a lovely lady who helped me out loads throughout the show and both she and her stunning cat were thoroughly deserving of the title.










Tis hard work being a show cat don't cha know?










Proud Daddy!










Proud but very tired Daddy!



















My boys!










Layla's rosettes



















Layla


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

well done.nice pics looks a very busy place:thumbup:


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

Beautiful cat. Is she a blue colourpoint BSH?


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

peecee said:


> Beautiful cat. Is she a blue colourpoint BSH?


Yes Layla is a blue CP BSH. She's beautiful to us but I have to say I was awe struck by some of the other BSH being shown on the day.


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

Baby British said:


> Yes Layla is a blue CP BSH. She's beautiful to us but I have to say I was awe struck by some of the other BSH being shown on the day.


I've never seen one of those, she's gorgeous. I recently got a BSH blue, I really love the BSH breed. I've never been to a show so I am thinking of going to the Supreme ( just as a spectator)


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

peecee said:


> I've never seen one of those, she's gorgeous. I recently got a BSH blue, I really love the BSH breed. I've never been to a show so I am thinking of going to the Supreme ( just as a spectator)


I'd like to go to the supreme one day. I'm not sure that Layla has what it takes to be shown there but I'd happily go as a spectator. Perhaps next year as I want to try and squeeze in exhibiting Layla at another smaller show before this year is out.

I love blue BSH. That'd be my first choice of colour for our next one should the OH ever allow me to add to our feline clan


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Glad to hear you had a good day BB and well done to Layla on her wins  She looks a lovely cat, but British always do I think 

Have you decided on your next show?


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

BSH said:


> Glad to hear you had a good day BB and well done to Layla on her wins  She looks a lovely cat, but British always do I think
> 
> Have you decided on your next show?


I'm thinking the Colourpointed British Shorthair 2nd championship show in November.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Blimey 4 hours!
I did come and see your cat, lovely!!! 

Yeah, I was outside alot to be honest was a bit hot. Thanks we had a great day.

Glad you enjoyed it. Your boys all look very happy


----------



## Wendy1969 (Jun 4, 2010)

So glad you had a good day. Four hours! Thats dedication! I don't go much more than an hour or so from home (except for the Supreme). She is a beautiful girl. If you keep an eye on the GCCF website over the next couple of weeks you should see the critique from the Open judge and it will hopefully explain why she was awarded a 1st but not her PC. Congratulations on a successful show :thumbup:


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Wendy1969 said:


> So glad you had a good day. Four hours! Thats dedication! I don't go much more than an hour or so from home (except for the Supreme). She is a beautiful girl. If you keep an eye on the GCCF website over the next couple of weeks you should see the critique from the Open judge and it will hopefully explain why she was awarded a 1st but not her PC. Congratulations on a successful show :thumbup:


Thanks  Unfortunately there are no shows held near me so for any show it's gonna be a bit of a trek.

I'll be having a nose at the judges report when it appears online but I'm sure Layla won't be too offended. She had a top day lounging around in her pen and loads of fuss and cuddles once she got home for being such a star :thumbup:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

well done!! great pics, great cats and lovely rosettes far better than we get at champ shows.


----------

